# HVAC guy



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

wouldnt T250.122 apply here?.. 

http://ecmweb.com/mag/706ecmCBtable1.jpg


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

why do you care what the hvac guy does ? let him deal with the inspector if he wired it - just do your end right. 

250.102 allows a bonding jumper outside raceway, except has to be "run with raceway". however, this section is not directly pointed to by section VI, so I'm unclear as to whether it actually applies or not ?



> (2) Outside a Raceway or an Enclosure. If installed on
> the outside, the length of the bonding jumper or conductor
> or equipment bonding jumper shall not exceed 1.8 m (6 ft)
> and shall be routed with the raceway or enclosure.
> ...


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

I can't find reference if NEC allows a bare ground wire inside sealtite. I'm thinking it's not allowed. Anyone have a reference off hand ??

Thank you !!


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

read 250.118


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

wildleg said:


> read 250.118


 I have a reading comprehension problem with things like code books, and all the fancy wording.

I like to read hand books, rather than grounded conductor, ungrounded conductor, etc, etc.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> I'm arguing with an HVAC guy. The unit is supplied with #6 wire, and he's running a 14 gauge ground wire. A bare ground wire, and not even THHN.
> 
> And next problem, the ground wire is not even in the same conduit as the 3 phases. He ran it inside the unit, out the bottom.
> 
> Is there a quick reference guide? I don't have my .PDF code book with me.




Running the Ground Wire (EGC) outside the conduit may not be a problem ,
using a #14awg might be the problem .



Pete


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Now we are down to 1 problem. I persuaded them to change the gnd to 10ga. But it was too much work for them to run it inside the conduit. It is no where near the conduit. It runs through the machine.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Spark Master said:


> I have a reading comprehension problem with things like code books, and all the fancy wording.
> 
> I like to read hand books, rather than grounded conductor, ungrounded conductor, etc, etc.


good luck with that


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Spark Master said:


> I have a reading comprehension problem with things like code books, and all the fancy wording.
> 
> I like to read hand books, rather than grounded conductor, ungrounded conductor, etc, etc.


Grounded conductor - neutral
Ungrounded conductor - hot


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

FlyingSparks said:


> Grounded conductor - neutral
> Ungrounded conductor - hot


Grounding conductor = ground wire.


----------

